# use to have alligators



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

At first i bought them cause i knew they would devour any thing i stuck in the tank with them!

they were only like 2 feet long when i got them they were about 3 feet with tail when i basically gave the of them away for 20 bucks

i loved them though but they were just so boring and i dont think they make very good pets!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

When I had mine (had to give it to a friend) they were a blast.
Depending on the owner, they can make really great pets... just depends on what you're into.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> When I had mine (had to give it to a friend) they were a blast.
> Depending on the owner, they can make really great pets... just depends on what you're into.


They can make good pets when theyre little but cmon- to say an adult alligator makes a good "pet" is rediculous no matter who the owner


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

TheGame said:


> When I had mine (had to give it to a friend) they were a blast.
> Depending on the owner, they can make really great pets... just depends on what you're into.


They can make good pets when theyre little but cmon- to say an adult alligator makes a good "pet" is *rediculous* no matter who the owner
[/quote]

Totally true man..


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

TheGame said:


> When I had mine (had to give it to a friend) they were a blast.
> Depending on the owner, they can make really great pets... just depends on what you're into.


They can make good pets when theyre little but cmon- to say an adult alligator makes a good "pet" is rediculous no matter who the owner
[/quote]

To each his own. I haven't kept one over 3 1/2 ft, personally, but if you are trained to do the job and enjoy it the more power to you.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i know what ya mean man i use to have a little guy of my own... and they are fun! but i dont see how a 10-12 ft+ alligator could even be called a pet...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I wouldn't mind attempting to keep one.
But I'd rather have it outside in my yard with the huge pond I have on my property.
Except it gets way too cold here.
Well, if you raised it sinec it was real small, it'd be pretty docile when it was an adult maybe?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

imo any animal that can tear its owner limb for limb isnt classified as a pet


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I wouldn't mind attempting to keep one.
> But I'd rather have it outside in my yard with the huge pond I have on my property.
> Except it gets way too cold here.
> Well, if you raised it sinec it was real small, it'd be pretty docile when it was an adult maybe?


It depends... in most instances, yes. Throughout my years of keeping reptiles I've definitely noticed some snakes and alligators tame down significantly with handling time.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

TheGame said:


> When I had mine (had to give it to a friend) they were a blast.
> Depending on the owner, they can make really great pets... just depends on what you're into.


They can make good pets when theyre little but cmon- to say an adult alligator makes a good "pet" is rediculous no matter who the owner
[/quote]









yea my little guys were mean and i almost got bit by one one time.

i think they could make good pets if you had a huge place in the house with an indoor swimming pool, and stuff when they are big it would be cool to have a 38 foot alligator i think.

would you wanna watch it eat a horse?
lol just kidding


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

i just bought a diamond caiman today.should get it tomorrow.i cant wait.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> i just bought a diamond caiman today.should get it tomorrow.i cant wait.


what the heck is that?
get pics please!

is it some type of gator?


----------

